# Geht bei euch Origin grade?



## phoenix-2305 (14. Juni 2014)

Jo Frage steht oben, vor paar Stunden ist BF3 und Fifa World gelaufen, seid einer Stunde geht nix mehr.


----------



## Goyoma (14. Juni 2014)

Bei mir geht alles. Sowohl Bf3 als auch Bf4.


----------



## phoenix-2305 (14. Juni 2014)

Woran kann das dann liegen? Vor 2 Stunden ist alles problemlos gegangen.


----------



## Goyoma (14. Juni 2014)

Irgendwelche Fehlermeldungen oder so?


----------



## phoenix-2305 (14. Juni 2014)

In BF3 war ich im Battlelog und als ich in einem Server war, habe ich wie immer das in der Taskleiste erscheinende Fenster von BF3 geöffnet.
Dann hat es kurz geladen und ist dann kommentarlos abgestürzt und ich war auf dem Desktop. 
Dasselbe mit 3 anderen Servern.
Nach Reperatur des Spiels durch Origin und PC-Neustart hat der LogIn nicht mehr geklappt. (Status Quo).

OK, habe grade die Firewall vom Router deaktiviert und dann isses gegangen.
Jetzt habe ich sie aktiviert, komm aber trotzdem weiterhin rein.
Was ist da los? Uplay funktioniert übrigens problemlos die ganze Zeit über und Steam sowieso.
Router ist von Belkin. (ca. 4 Jahre alt.)


----------



## Goyoma (14. Juni 2014)

Sehr komisch, diese Probleme hatte ich noch garnicht. Neuinstallation mal versuchen


----------



## phoenix-2305 (14. Juni 2014)

Hab ich grade gemacht.
Mit deaktivieren und wieder aktivieren der Routerinternen Firewall gehts jetzt wieder.
Kann man eine Ausnahmeregel o.ä. für Origin im Router einstellen?


----------



## Goyoma (14. Juni 2014)

Nein, sowas hatte ich beim Planetside 2 Launcher damals oft. Aber dann ging es nach der Zeit wieder :/


----------



## Bennz (14. Juni 2014)

soll gehackt worden sein 

Origin Could be Hacked - Change Your Password


----------



## Goyoma (14. Juni 2014)

Bennz schrieb:


> soll gehackt worden sein
> 
> Origin Could be Hacked - Change Your Password



Ne oder? Oh verdammt. Dann ändere ich sofort mal mein Passwort.


----------

